# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Вирус который создает <папка>/<папка>.exe

## DmT

Всем доброго времени суток.
Недавно у меня возникла проблема с вирусом который создает exe файлы в папках, причем имя exe файла совпадает с именем дириктории в которой находится(<папка>/<папка>.exe).
Хотелось бы знать что это за вирус и как от него избавиться.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Лечится свежими базами Касперского, Доктора Веба.
Можно пролечиться Cure-It, скачанным на чистом компьютере. 

А Лучше скажем так: "Добро пожаловать в раздел "Помогите!" на этом сайте.

----------


## rav

А, это Бронток. В "Помогите!" однозначно!

----------


## borka

> А, это Бронток. В "Помогите!" однозначно!


Или Wukill aka Rays...

----------


## pig

А по любому - пункт 2.

----------


## xast

> Всем доброго времени суток.
> Недавно у меня возникла проблема с вирусом который создает exe файлы в папках, причем имя exe файла совпадает с именем дириктории в которой находится(<папка>/<папка>.exe).
> Хотелось бы знать что это за вирус и как от него избавиться.


 называется русо туристо по англ. вылечить можно с помощью нтивируса avg7.5free или каспером,другими не пробовал.

----------


## Viktor123

u kovo kak a u menja ne le4itsya ;] mnogo vsevo pereprobival, antivirus mol4it prixoditsya udaljat v ru4nuju - posle 4evo oni 4erez kakoe to vremja pojavljajutsya snova/ priwlos v pomogite idti nadejus pomogut ;]]

----------


## borka

> u kovo kak a u menja ne le4itsya ;] mnogo vsevo pereprobival,


Попробуйте вот это: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------

